

A good tiny X font - hhm
http://www.timeguy.com/cradek/01128220822

======
jsmcgd
I'm normally suffering the opposite of this; the fonts are too small for my
high resolution screen. Nice little font though.

------
daniel-cussen
It could use some sub-pixel rendering...

